# comprend pas couleur du texte dans xcode



## fingerup (9 Octobre 2008)

bonjour

j'ai une question très bête.:rateau:

pourquoi quand je saisie du code dans Xcode il me l'écrit en violet?
même après avoir sauvegarder il me laisse mon code violet...
Est il possible de saisir directement avec le bon code couleur?

désolé je débute en programmation sur apple et se problème me bloque.

merci a vous.


----------



## ntx (9 Octobre 2008)

Pour les réglages de la coloration syntaxique : Préférences > Fonts & Colors
Mais si tu n'as pas bricolé tes préférences, tu ne devrait pas avoir cela. Et ce n'est pas vraiment "bloquant" si ce n'est psychologiquement


----------



## Céroce (10 Octobre 2008)

Quelle extension (.m, .c, .java) as-tu mis à ton nom de fichier ?
Soit XCode ne sait pas de quel langage il s'agit, soit comme le dit ntx, tu as bidouillé grave les préférences de XCode.


----------

